# 3x3 Dollar Shop Mod



## 1001010101001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Today I brought a 3x3 from a dollar shop. I took it apart, sanded it down and added florian holes. Then I put petroleum for it to break in. The stickers fell off when I tried to clean it...
I compared it to a GAN Air
GAN:29.10 Single
Japanse cube: 50.03 Single


----------



## CubingRF (Jan 6, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Today I brought a 3x3 from a dollar shop. I took it apart, sanded it down and added florian holes. Then I put petroleum for it to break in. The stickers fell off when I tried to clean it...
> I compared it to a GAN Air
> GAN:29.10 Single
> Japanse cube: 50.03 Single


lol!
I remember back when I first started cubing. I bought a dollar cube and twisting it and turning it and gave up. Now (actually a time ago) looking back at the cube I tried sanding it down and tensioning it and it became great! (can cornercut, suprisingly)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Mine's is a springless one


----------



## CubingRF (Jan 6, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Mine's is a springless one


Mine is. And with fake stickers on it. By fake stickers you know what I mean.


----------



## HEMcubing (Jan 6, 2018)

My first cube I had was a Rubik's 2.0 which is really good and I remember just turning it and I went on yt and found a video and I solve it and I solved it again and I became pretty good and I could solve a 3x3 in like a minute and that was impressive so ye and then I quit for like 8 months and I look at my cube and I picked it up and I was like I need to learn how to solve this again so ye P.S what ever you do don't quit or you have to learn everything again. And it sicks so just don't.


----------

